# Liposuction, multiple sites of trunk



## ccaldewey (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
Wondered if any of you know whether we can charges for 15877x3 if the physician inserts the trocar in three separate locations of the trunk (upper abdomen, lower abdomen, and back). I don't have access to CPT Assistant to check the reference given in CPT.
Thanks for your help!
Carrie


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 26, 2010)

Per, February 2005 / Volume 15, Issue 02...*yes*. You can report each area of liposuction on the trunk with modifier 59.  It does recommend checking with your carriers to see if they require other methods of reporting multiple, separate sites.


----------



## Samfoster (Dec 19, 2017)

Any luck billing 15877 this way?


----------

